# Final Cut Pro X - adding borders?



## macbook_girl (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,
Recently, my parents gave me Final Cut Pro X as a birthday gift and I have been playing around with it. I used to make videos on iMovie, and I did a lot of PIP (picture in picture) stuff. I've been enjoying adding more layers on FCPX, but I can't figure out how to add a basic black border around each layer...
I read somewhere that you layer another clip underneath each layer to give it a border, but I have five layers and I really don't want to up it to ten. Is there some menu where I can check a box to add a border?

Also, I know I could just make each box smaller so that black appears around them, but the way I have them layered, this would be very difficult. (The layers change throughout the video, so I would have to go and resize many, many clips...)

Thanks for all help!
-macbook_girl


----------



## TYRONE_MELON (Feb 16, 2013)

Take a look at this, not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but it may help you.


----------

